# My Posts



## Sawtooth (Dec 31, 2008)

How do I view/sort to see answers to my posts?


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=254165

I clicked on your name above your user picture and it gave me a drop down list, at the bottom it said "find more posts by saw tooth".


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy is correct(but I think her link is broken) or click this link below, then click statistics, then show all posts.

http://www.routerforums.com/members/saw-tooth-20337.html


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow Saw Tooth,

Please change that picture, you're scaring my dog!

Happy new year, Tom


----------



## Sawtooth (Dec 31, 2008)

Great thanks for the help. I knew there was somebody that had the know how.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

How about just clicking on "NEW POSTS" at the top of the main page. This will list all the posts that are new since your last log on. Or, you can subscribe to the thread when you first post it and set it to notify you by e-mail.


----------



## Sawtooth (Dec 31, 2008)

You know these are ways of getting what I was after but I wonder if there is a single click method.
Okay I think I found the best method. Click on Account Settings in the upper right and then click list subscriptions at the bottom left.


----------

